# Wanted some Input for a 1.8 gal tank



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone! Alright lets get going! so, i bought a small 1.5 to 2 gallon tank from walmart about 4 months ago to give my room some life and i think its time i take it to the next level. The pictures below will provide what i have and what it looks like. Tomorrow im doing my monthly clean and i wanna add some new plants and maybe sand for the bottom. What do you guys think? what plants? what bottoming should i get? let me know! 


























lt me know! also the lights are LED and i am buying a heater for it tomorrow as well.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Monthly as in the tank itself right, not the water? I'm just confused. Have you had the fish for 4 months w/o the heater? He's most likely slowly suffering (it's great you're getting one tomorrow) Also grab a top fin thermometer too.

As for the plants.. Amazon swords, java fern.. (There are plenty more in the planted tanks section.)

I personally think the gravel you have now is okay.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Monthly as in the tank itself right, not the water? I'm just confused. Have you had the fish for 4 months w/o the heater? He's most likely slowly suffering (it's great you're getting one tomorrow)
> 
> As for the plants.. Amazon swords, java fern.. (There are plenty more in the planted tanks section.)
> 
> I personally think the gravel you have now is okay.


Yes the tank its self is getting cleaned out, i change water weekly by half. As for the heater, its been warm here and around 70's so i didn't need the heater ( so i thought) untill the colder temps kicked in like now there getting to 60s 50s. As far as plants ill look at them!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see. Well, it's always better to have one even if it's a decent temperature. I think floating plants would be the best in my opinion.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Amazon sword will get too big for that small of a tank. Anubias Nana would look great in there, stays small and is a low light easy plant. Floating plants would be nice too. Just make sure your betta can still get to the surface.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

jeaninel said:


> Amazon sword will get too big for that small of a tank. Anubias Nana would look great in there, stays small and is a low light easy plant. Floating plants would be nice too. Just make sure your betta can still get to the surface.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will, thanks for the input!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Are they all spiky plastic plants in there? Watch out for him shredding his fins on those. I'd personally throw the lot in the bin and get some nice soft java fern or a few leafy silk plants. 

Also, 1.8 is not a lot of water - cramming it up with too much sand/fake plants/ornaments etc gives your fish even less room to swim freely. Stuff displaces water, so the more stuff you have, the less water you actually are giving your fish.

He looks like a nice little fellow! 

Oh - and water changes, you need to do more in a tank that size and at least one change a week ought to be 100% as you don't have a ton of real plants to help with waste and such (plants don't take the place of water changes, but they do mean less are necessary, depending on what plants you have and how many). Otherwise, you'll slowly get mineral and ammonia buildups and crud in the water, making it toxic.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would invest in a couple bunches of stem plants, anarchis and money wort are common and have a good contrast, and one root plant like a small sword (not amazon, gets huge) you could go with anubias nana, regular anubias, or java fern but you would either have to plant on hard scape or make sure the rhizome wasn't covered if you planted


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

thank you got the inputs! Now, i have a couple more questions before i do all this and get it set up the way i want it. Is it possible to add bamboo to it? Like the small ones you get from the store? Also, how long should i keep the plants before putting the fish back in?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as the leaves of the bamboo are out of water you can do that. And you could put the fish back in right after the plants there's no issue there. I do suggest QT'ing the plants for atleast a week before adding them just in case they have snails or something else


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> As long as the leaves of the bamboo are out of water you can do that. And you could put the fish back in right after the plants there's no issue there. I do suggest QT'ing the plants for atleast a week before adding them just in case they have snails or something else


what do you mean by QT'ing them? if im right at petsmart they already are?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Trackpadtactics said:


> what do you mean by QT'ing them? if im right at petsmart they already are?


Not really no, they just have them in tanks with plants waiting for a buyer, plants can carry parasites and snails, even hitchhiker fish! Plus how clean do you think their water is -- ew! We all heard the horror stories about their water and stuff.

You want to be careful, and keep them in a seperate tank with CLEAN water, that you know is CLEAN, for two weeks before adding them in

However some people do not QT them, and use a bleachy solution to clean them, or dip them at a risk of killing the plant

Some others just rinse them in lukewarm water and add them directly and had no issues.

It's all a matter of luck, I do not risk it and always qt them first.


Also when buying plants, make sure that the req are the same, and to have fertilizers or tablets as they need.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> Not really no, they just have them in tanks with plants waiting for a buyer, plants can carry parasites and snails, even hitchhiker fish! Plus how clean do you think their water is -- ew! We all heard the horror stories about their water and stuff.
> 
> You want to be careful, and keep them in a seperate tank with CLEAN water, that you know is CLEAN, for two weeks before adding them in
> 
> ...


Thanks for the infomation. Now i had another question. 

Should i get a couple of ghost shirmp for the poo and plants? or do the plants already over that?


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to have 2 of those. Anubias and java ferns worked well. I have recently found out that floating plants are amazing and your fish would love it if you got some, too. I have since moved to bigger aquariums. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Trackpadtactics said:


> Thanks for the infomation. Now i had another question.
> 
> Should i get a couple of ghost shirmp for the poo and plants? or do the plants already over that?


Shrimps do not eat poop. Just leftover food and ocassionally algae if you have any. And they poop as well XD Technically there is no aquatic animal that eats poop, thus the water changes.

Plants will use part of the poop as nutrients but you will still have to remove them manually. Sorry.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> Shrimps do not eat poop. Just leftover food and ocassionally algae if you have any. And they poop as well XD Technically there is no aquatic animal that eats poop, thus the water changes.
> 
> Plants will use part of the poop as nutrients but you will still have to remove them manually. Sorry.


Not a problem, But im wondering if its a good idea to get a couple?


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry i couldn't update the last post but here is a video of something i would like to do. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LubYMbtL23E

any idea what plants are and what is needed?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Trackpadtactics said:


> Not a problem, But im wondering if its a good idea to get a couple?



yeah  just be careful cause they may become Betta food XD


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Trackpadtactics said:


> Sorry i couldn't update the last post but here is a video of something i would like to do. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LubYMbtL23E
> 
> any idea what plants are and what is needed?





asukabetta said:


> yeah  just be careful cause they may become Betta food XD


Thanks, and also can someone else please tell me what i can do to get what i need for a tank like that?


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright so here is how it is so far!














































Let me know you like it so far. I plan on getting a Buddha like statue for the middle piece and adding some fake bamboo stocks around it like 4 of them, and maybe get some grass like plants for the front. Anyone have a idea of the front grass? Iv seen the small plant ones in petsmart that you can plant but im not sure if its what i want and if so how much it will grow.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Trackpadtactics said:


> Sorry i couldn't update the last post but here is a video of something i would like to do. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LubYMbtL23E
> 
> any idea what plants are and what is needed?


Looks like various Anubias on the bottom. The floating plant is either 
Wisteria or maybe Watersprite. I really love the effect they did with the Bamboo sticks. Nice!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I would take that plant weight off that bunch of anacharis and cut about 4" off the bottom, it's not looking so good. You can leave it floating or rip the leaves off the bottom few nodes and plant the stem.


----------

